# Thames Path Wellness Walk



## rosy_nic (Mar 1, 2022)

Hi everyone, long time no hear, I have had an email for Diabetes UK about signing up to do this, what does it involve as it seems there seems to be more than doing a walk that raises money

Has anybody done it before?


----------



## ColinUK (Mar 2, 2022)

Pulled this from the DUK website. 
I wasn’t aware of the event prior to reading your post but it seems intentionally unpressured re fundraising and might just be a lovely walk. 






						The Thames Path Wellness Walk FAQ
					

We're here to help answer your questions about the Thames Path Wellness Walk   Sign up for free today When is the walk? 8 May 2022 How far is the walk? 10 miles What is a start wave? It's the time you start your walk. There's five times to choose from, between 9:30 and 11:30. So pick a time that...




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## trophywench (Mar 2, 2022)

Marie Curie have got one going too on a different date - but theirs is a bit further, up to 50km!


----------



## rosy_nic (Mar 3, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> Pulled this from the DUK website.
> I wasn’t aware of the event prior to reading your post but it seems intentionally unpressured re fundraising and might just be a lovely walk.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, the email did have a FAQ page, I have just read it, I was wondering if anybody had done it before, as wellIt might be just a lovely Sunday afternoon walk


----------



## rosy_nic (Mar 3, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Marie Curie have got one going too on a different date - but theirs is a bit further, up to 50km!


That sounds a lot longer than 10 miles, I don't think I would manage 50km!


----------



## ColinUK (Mar 3, 2022)

rosy_nic said:


> Thanks, the email did have a FAQ page, I have just read it, I was wondering if anybody had done it before, as wellIt might be just a lovely Sunday afternoon walk


It does sound like just a lovely walk although I'd rather do the walk without the organised aspect of it tbh.


----------

